

Ask HN: What was your first ramen profitable app? - riskish


======
kposehn
My first profitable app was a ruby/rack based CMS I built for my affiliate
sites.

I had to make something ridiculously secure, simple to develop, easy to
maintain and extremely fast - all while keeping uptime as near to 100% as
possible. It ended up evolving into the product I use today across all my
systems and gets better with each revision.

I consider it profitable as even though no one besides myself uses it, it has
more than repaid the time I spent developing it and the sites it runs provide
a large chunk of my company's revenue.

~~~
revorad
I'd like to ask you some questions in private. Can you share your email or if
you got a minute, can you please email me?

------
ericflo
A friend and I built a Facebook arcade app (similar to MindJolt) that paid
well for a while (a few months) until Facebook made changes that reduced the
virality of games.

------
fezzl
Mine is <http://www.zuupy.com>, an SaaS daily deal platform.

